# 2 12 infinite baffle home setup



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

so i have a couple of ED 13ov.2 subs laying around, and I thought it would be pretty cool to have an IB setup at home. My closet is at least 100 cubic feet and I am wanting to use these two 12's near the floor firing out into the room. They will probably be about 15 feet to the right of the listener, and there is a couch in front of that wall. 

Questions:

1. Since the closet is so large, will fully sealing off the door be an issue? The door will be perpendicular to the subs and at least a couple of feet from them. I wouldn't think they would compress that much air in that large of a space

2. The couch won't be touching the subs, but they will probably be about 10-12 inches from the back of the couch firing in that direction. Will too much sound be absorbed?

3. Are these subs too far away from the listener? I know bass is non-directional, but will the T/A be so off as to notice?

This does not have to be a perfect setup. I am in the process of building up the home theater, so it just has to be better than the two JL 10's i have in a sealed box right now. I am just investigating whether the IB setup would be better than just building a 6 cubic foot ported box and placing it behind the couch where we sit. 

thanks!


----------



## charcoal grey (Feb 24, 2008)

bld 25 said:


> so i have a couple of ED 13ov.2 subs laying around, and I thought it would be pretty cool to have an IB setup at home. My closet is at least 100 cubic feet and I am wanting to use these two 12's near the floor firing out into the room. They will probably be about 15 feet to the right of the listener, and there is a couch in front of that wall.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


I could not find specs on their website, but did look at the current specs listed for their 13Av.2 driver. They claim it is not suitable for IB use. So I don't know if this driver will be optimum to use for IB, but here are the specs I found for the 13ov.2 after a little searching.
Qts: .28
Qes: .30
Qms: 3.3
Fs: 21 Hz
Re: 8.3
Vas: 176 L
Mms: 195 g
Bl: 21.7 T*m
SPL: 89.1 dB
Sd: 545 cm^2
Xmax: 18.3 mm
Voice Coil: 62.5 mm

First off, for IB you want to have the back wave in an area at least 10xVAS. That comes to about 62ft per driver. So optimum would be 124ft. But it is close enough to 100ft that I would give it a try and see how it sounds. Also, I am not sure how big your listening room is. For IB you usually need more drivers to get the right ouput you want. 2 12's may not cover the output you desire. Personally I would look more at using 15" or 18" drivers. For my room, which has 8' ceilings, and is 15'x13', I use (4) FI 18's. I have plenty of output for my size room. If I only had 2 12's, I would look more into placing them into boxes. You may find they won't give you enough output IB. 

1. You will need the back wave sealed off completely from the front wave. I would build a baffle that covers the entire door of the closet, and mount the drivers into that. 

2. I would not worry about the couch.

3. As far as placement of the subs, the best approach is to place a test box in the spot you will sit. Then walk around the room and see where the sound is the highest. I usually use an spl meter for this. That will be the optimum spot to place the subwoofer in that room. I would see if you get a decent response at the closet location. That spot may not give a good responce at all. And the bad thing about IB, is you can't move the box around the room to try different locations.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks for the advice. the 13ov.2 is a different bird than the 13 A, and some have said they work OK IB. My room isn't terribly big, but I don't think i would want 4 18's!  I have a little 4mo old two floors up, so I don't want to shake the house down too much. I will look into your other suggestions also.

thanks!


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

matters how low your front stage can dig. If you need these subs to play a wide range (say 80 and down) then your fs/qts isn't what you are looking for according to the specs that were posted.

But, if you just want them to be a monster below 50hz, then you are in good shape.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

hmm...that sounds good. I knew that the qts was a little low, but I paid $55 shipped for the pair, and it is hard to not want to use them for something!


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

backwoods said:


> But, if you just want them to be a monster below 50hz, then you are in good shape.


2 12's running IB will hardly have the output to be considered a "monster." I personally would not use anything less than 4 12's, or 2 15's, in an IB configuration. And that would be for a small room.

What is the cubic footage of your listening area?

It took me a while to understand how you plan on installing these subs. But after reading your post a few times, I think you plan on installing them in a wall-mounted baffle, with the rear-wave being contained by the closet on the other side of the wall. Is this correct?

The closet door will definitely have to be sealed. It doesn't matter how large the closet is. You need to contain the rear wave and keep it separated from the front wave to avoid cancellation.

If you do continue with this build, consider building a manifold to mount the subs opposed. This will cancel virtually all mechanical forces, causing no vibrations and maximizing acoustic output.

I had 4 15's IB in my last house, in a pseudo manifold, but all subs facing the same direction. I was just renting with a few college buddies, so I couldn't do any wall reinforcement. It was scary how much the wall moved. Very scary.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

4 15"s is some real output, much more then the average home theater room needs, and if the the room is under 250 sq ft, then a pair of 12's correctly done even IB would suffice and impress most listeners.


----------



## simplesound (Oct 5, 2009)

....


----------

